# Other > Off Topic >  how do you develop your business?

## hurrican

how do you develop your business?

----------


## Giovanni20

Build your network. Today networking is everything. It's not what you know you know!!

----------


## bruno56

Businesses today can achieve a new level of sales with the help of digital technologies. Buyers have a simpler time finding the required goods, as well as conducting business. The list of notable companies offering IT services can be viewed by clicking here. Perhaps you'll find a suitable provider among them.

----------


## mildr

To develop your business, you need to grow your team. However, during the pandemic and quarantine regulations, it became more difficult to do this. I can recommend an  that will help you develop your remote team.

----------


## davidandrewmiller10

According to technumus: Find a platform where you want to build a personal brand (branding). Most B2B businesses have realized that LinkedIn is a powerful platform to do this. But you might go with Twitter, Instagram, Facebook - whatever platform your audience is on. Share your business journey, the lessons learned, and the mistakes. Also, encourage the team to share their knowledge and tie it into your brand using the power of copyright. It helps them fine-tune their skills and promote the business along the journey.

----------

